# Jodi ate a sausage or 2



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi ate a large sausage and part of another one (honey garlic). I tossed these in the garbage because I burned them on the BBQ the day before. 
I left the garbage within his reach (not thinking) and he helped himself. I was gardening and came inside to find the remains of one sausage on his new bed and he had stashed another whole sausage in another bed and pushed that bed under the kitchen table for later. He had been busy.

This was also the day after his bath and a few days after just cleaning his bed cover. So yes my fault for leaving that garbage on the deck and not putting it in the garbage container. So I had to go thru the garbage and count sausages just to see what was missing and what he actually ate. Thankfully just a small kitchen bag of garbage.

I called the vet, they said, "expect diarreha" but he's fine so far. Luckily there was nothing worse in there.

Don't you just love that feeling while you say "what's that???" and see something where it shouldn't be on their beds or whereever???


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

If I can give some advice--if you can put your inside garbage can into a cabinet and put a childproof lock on it, it will save you from ever having to worry. It may sound cumbersome, but they are a breeze for adult family to use--impossible for pets or young kids to get into. That's what we do and have NEVER had a problem. You can put locks on outdoor cans as well. Or just get into the habit of putting on a very tight lid on a TALL can outside. Don't throw lose food in outdoor cans, only sealed bags, etc.

The only thing I keep unlocked in the house is the recyclables--empty cardboard boxes, plastic bottles, etc. Sometimes YoYo will go fishing in the recycling bin, but since there's nothing edible in there, I don't worry. 

I hope she does ok!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 7 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814731


> If I can give some advice--if you can put your inside garbage can into a cabinet and put a childproof lock on it, it will save you from ever having to worry. It may sound cumbersome, but they are a breeze for adult family to use--impossible for pets or young kids to get into. That's what we do and have NEVER had a problem. You can put locks on outdoor cans as well. Or just get into the habit of putting on a very tight lid on a TALL can outside. Don't throw lose food in outdoor cans, only sealed bags, etc.
> 
> The only thing I keep unlocked in the house is the recyclables--empty cardboard boxes, plastic bottles, etc. Sometimes YoYo will go fishing in the recycling bin, but since there's nothing edible in there, I don't worry.
> 
> I hope she does ok![/B]


Good point about the locks , it can't hurt. Thanks.
oh actually I wasn't clear the garbage bag (kitchen bag) was taken out of the container and on the deck (in easy reach), it is usually in the container and anything like meat or meat packaging that would have alot of odor is bagged and taken outside in a can that is Jodi proof ( I didn't put it in the can this time) rather than kept in the kitchen. Jodi is in the ktichen everyday with the container but he is so good he never bothers with it. 

Of course he is good (my angel) but there is never anything as tempting as that left in the garbage, but you never know, he could get more curious. Better to be safe.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Well luckily he had the good sense to hide some for later. :behindsofa: Good thing he didn't eat them all right then and there. :smpullhair: Guess he figured he would have a snack for later. :chili: Bad for him he lost his hidden treat and got caught, :innocent: and might have diareaha. :w00t: Good thing you found out about his stash before he ate them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually I did go around with a flashlight looking under the couch, in corners for any others  . Dare I say ...a missing link ?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> he had stashed another whole sausage in another bed and pushed that bed under the kitchen table for later. He had been busy.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Normally it takes a day for the diarrhea to appear. We have a lid now on the garbage can. We learned the hard way too. We were very very lucky that he threw up what he swallowed. It was the elastic net of a pork roast.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, we all go through things like this.......buy a SimpleHuman garbage can. They are larger and made out of stainless steel and they open and close with a foot pedal and animals cannot get into them. They are wonderful and it solves your problem. I would not want anything that I had to unlock just to put my garbage in. Try this www.simplehuman.com


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Jodi doesn't get sick from the sausage. I know how sneaky these little ones can be. Boo had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & I've always suspected it was from getting into our kitchen garbage. We had no idea he could even reach it until a couple of weeks after he was getting better & we caught him in the act. After another er visit to purge him of his barbecue dinner,I learned never to put food in the garbage again.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 7 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814763


> Actually I did go around with a flashlight looking under the couch, in corners for any others  . Dare I say ...a missing link ?[/B]


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I hope Jodi's tummy and bum don't get too sick from his little escapade! The bad part is that he won't even connect his upset tummy to the "snack" he had. When Josie ate M&Ms and I had to induce vomiting, she kept looking at me like it was my fault. I just kept asking, "Was it worth it?"

Josie says: Heck yeah it was worth it, until you put that foamy stuff in my mouth and made me yack!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 7 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814810


> Yes, we all go through things like this.......buy a SimpleHuman garbage can. They are larger and made out of stainless steel and they open and close with a foot pedal and animals cannot get into them. They are wonderful and it solves your problem. I would not want anything that I had to unlock just to put my garbage in. Try this www.simplehuman.com[/B]


That's what I thought too and Simplehuman did work for Sweetness. However, Miss Tessa, well, she figured out if she tugged real hard on the hinge area it would tip over and then voila! Smorgasbord! Now all of my bathroom garbage cans sit on the counter! :brownbag:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry you had a scare with Jodi. Good thing he's one to 'savor' his treasure. My Jett would have had every last one he could find eaten in a few seconds. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope Jodi is Ok and doesn't have any ill affects from his 'gourmet' treat!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh no, I hope he doesn't get sick from being a little piggy :shocked: 

Growing up, we had a Scottie who was a garbage hound. She got in the neighbors trash one day and came walking home with a turkey carcass in her mouth. :faint:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 7 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814839


> I hope Jodi doesn't get sick from the sausage. I know how sneaky these little ones can be. Boo had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & I've always suspected it was from getting into our kitchen garbage. We had no idea he could even reach it until a couple of weeks after he was getting better & we caught him in the act. After another er visit to purge him of his barbecue dinner,I learned never to put food in the garbage again.[/B]



That was my first thought too....so I called the vet right away. Luckily there was no diarreha (can never spell this word, so I am guessing that), 
and no ill effects. He did not poop 'on schedule' but not too much later and it was close to normal. I was relieved that there was no pancreatitis.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw your post. I'm so glad that Jodi is okay! 

We keep our kitchen trash in a cabinet and all the rest of the cans are on counters or end tables. Not too pleasing to the eye, but Miss Annie is very curious to say the least. When we just had Sophie we didn't even think about the cans - she never gave them a second look.

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is my concern pancreatitis as those are high in fat  

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 7 2009, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814839


> I hope Jodi doesn't get sick from the sausage. I know how sneaky these little ones can be. Boo had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & I've always suspected it was from getting into our kitchen garbage. We had no idea he could even reach it until a couple of weeks after he was getting better & we caught him in the act. After another er visit to purge him of his barbecue dinner,I learned never to put food in the garbage again.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great as my first thought was omg -- maybe he has a sturdier system than my dex which is good thing


QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 9 2009, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815477


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 7 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814839





> I hope Jodi doesn't get sick from the sausage. I know how sneaky these little ones can be. Boo had pancreatitis 2 yrs ago & I've always suspected it was from getting into our kitchen garbage. We had no idea he could even reach it until a couple of weeks after he was getting better & we caught him in the act. After another er visit to purge him of his barbecue dinner,I learned never to put food in the garbage again.[/B]



That was my first thought too....so I called the vet right away. Luckily there was no diarreha (can never spell this word, so I am guessing that), 
and no ill effects. He did not poop 'on schedule' but not too much later and it was close to normal. I was relieved that there was no pancreatitis.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Frankly I think there are other things involved when they get pancreatitis. It's not because they eat ONE time something they shouldn't that they get pancreatitis. But it is easier to blame people food for it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

actually it can be a high fatty meal one time as the vets say the day after thanksgiving is the biggest day of the year for pancreatitis due to dogs getting in garbage or getting food from people that are high in fat 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815727


> Frankly I think there are other things involved when they get pancreatitis. It's not because they eat ONE time something they shouldn't that they get pancreatitis. But it is easier to blame people food for it.[/B]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815821


> actually it can be a high fatty meal one time as the vets say the day after thanksgiving is the biggest day of the year for pancreatitis due to dogs getting in garbage or getting food from people that are high in fat
> 
> 
> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815727





> Frankly I think there are other things involved when they get pancreatitis. It's not because they eat ONE time something they shouldn't that they get pancreatitis. But it is easier to blame people food for it.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

When the dogs eat dog food all year long and suddenly go in the garbage or are fed turkey no wonder they are sick. If they go in the garbage they might even eat bones. And what else is in the garbage ? the fat people don't want to eat. Quantity plays surely a role too. Most dogs are gluttons and will eat until there is nothing left.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my dog almost died of pancreatitis and he never got in the garbage, never ate bones, and ate ivd white fish and potato a low fat diet. We did not feed him high fatty meals - he had a piece of pupperoni dog treat the night before he got pancreatitis and the vet said never ever give dogs pupperoni as they are really high in fat. All of my dogs ate the same food and treats and my other two are fine so it depends on the dog and knowing whether your dog is going to get this deadly disease or not is a very big risk in toy breeds so best to steer clear of any high fatty foods as 50% of dogs die from pancreatitis and it is very expensive to treat as it cost me 10,000 to save his life over the course of a year and he had to have a plasma transfusion as he relapsed on a vet food i/d -- it could be tied to ibd in small intestines from potato, could be the pupperoni or real meat venison teats we gave, could be high triglycerides in blood naturally - who knows but it is a very heart wrenching thing to watch a dog go through and not all cases are mild and once the dog gets it they can get it very easily again on one small piece of food. My dog was just vomitting on a tiny piece of steamed yam and almost had to be hospitalized a few weeks ago as that can send them into a pancreatic attack as well. To say it cannot happen on one piece of food is false as it definitely can in a tiny dog like this. I see it happen all the time on my yorkie group with 50k members just a one time mess up but yorkies are more prone to pancreatitis than other breeds. Trust me this is not something you want to experience now any time i see vomit i am a nervous wreck especially with dex as once he starts vomitting he does not stop. 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 10 2009, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815849


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815821





> actually it can be a high fatty meal one time as the vets say the day after thanksgiving is the biggest day of the year for pancreatitis due to dogs getting in garbage or getting food from people that are high in fat
> 
> 
> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 9 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815727





> Frankly I think there are other things involved when they get pancreatitis. It's not because they eat ONE time something they shouldn't that they get pancreatitis. But it is easier to blame people food for it.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

When the dogs eat dog food all year long and suddenly go in the garbage or are fed turkey no wonder they are sick. If they go in the garbage they might even eat bones. And what else is in the garbage ? the fat people don't want to eat. Quantity plays surely a role too. Most dogs are gluttons and will eat until there is nothing left.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are saying it yourself "All of my dogs ate the same food and treats and my other two are fine". A healthy dog is not going to get sick from one piece of pepperoni or sausage or turkey. Diarrhea yes, but not pancreatitis. If he gets pancreatitis there is already an other underlying reason. So yes, it depends on the dog. I am very sorry this happened to you and I understand that this makes you more afraid of it. But you cannot generalize. How many of those yorkies are on dog food ? The vets are not going to blame it on dog food, they have been brainwashed and a lot of them make money out of dog food. So if you happen to mention that your dog ate a piece of turkey, of course they are going to blame it on the turkey. My personal opinion is that most dogs with intestinal problems today have them because of the dog food. I have had a few dogs during my lifetime and the sickest one was the one who was on dog food. By the way, all my dogs were small ones.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i guess we will have to agree to disagree lol on this one. My other two are on dog food as well and neither have had pancreatitis - how do you know the high fat treat is not going to affect a small breed dog especially a yorkie who is prone to this. My dexter is still on dog food as well and has no pancreatitis episodes but he is on a lowfat 8% dog food and has been working for 3 years. After a total of 20k in vet bills yes i have become very paranoid and if i can inform others of this to prevent their dogs from getting sick i definitely will. Stick to low fat foods for small breeds and you do not have to worry about pancreatitis. You start venturing to higher fat foods and treats you are opening a pandora box to possible problems. This disease leads many times to diabetes as well as epi and then you have a life time of health issues. While i agree and am not a huge fan of dog foods especially vet foods i have seen it work in my dog and any time i vary like the steamed yam and we are talking a teeny piece i deal with a nightmare. Dr Jaimie's dog got pancreatitis on a grub from outside. It can be anything that can trigger it but usually it is from high fatty foods and treats. Trust me i am not happy about paying thousands in vet bills and why i spend so much time trying to help others so they do not have to go through what i have been through with mine. I had no clue 3 years ago about any of this stuff but you learn real quick when it happens to you and you learn you do not want anyone else to go through what you did especially since most are not very informed until they have a bad experience like I did. My dog was perfectly healthy for 2 years no diarhea no issues and then whamo out of no where he was on deaths door. He was 2 years old at the time. The yorks i see on the yorkietalk group are getting it from people food not dog food. A slice of ham, slice of bacon, sausage, hot dog, pupperoni's these are the most common - some dodge a bullet some don't. When i took mine to the hospital they had a yorkie in there 2 weeks before dex who did not make it and they were real honest and said this disease is very expensive to treat and it is very common in this breed. He is younger so he has that going for him and due to relapse on i/d vet food as it has PORK in it and should never be fed for pancreatitis the ims said they did a more aggressive approach ivs through jugular and plasma transfusion to flush the toxins from his body. I believe had he not had that done after relapsing and getting so sick he would have died and had i not got him to internal medicine he would have died in vet's care as he was going down hill fast. He is a bigger yorkie which helped as at the time he was 9lbs 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 10 2009, 10:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816300


> You are saying it yourself "All of my dogs ate the same food and treats and my other two are fine". A healthy dog is not going to get sick from one piece of pepperoni or sausage or turkey. Diarrhea yes, but not pancreatitis. If he gets pancreatitis there is already an other underlying reason. So yes, it depends on the dog. I am very sorry this happened to you and I understand that this makes you more afraid of it. But you cannot generalize. How many of those yorkies are on dog food ? The vets are not going to blame it on dog food, they have been brainwashed and a lot of them make money out of dog food. So if you happen to mention that your dog ate a piece of turkey, of course they are going to blame it on the turkey. My personal opinion is that most dogs with intestinal problems today have them because of the dog food. I have had a few dogs during my lifetime and the sickest one was the one who was on dog food. By the way, all my dogs were small ones.[/B]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lol Debbie, I don't completely disagree with you and even can agree with you on some points.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol i know i am so passionate about this one having been through it so sorry if it came across in a wrong way

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 11 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816346


> Lol Debbie, I don't completely disagree with you and even can agree with you on some points.[/B]


----------

